# Hello everyone I'm new here



## chrysa32 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello I'm new here but it's nice to meet people who have the same concerns as you. I went through ifv and I'm waiting to do a blood test on Tuesday the 27th so you  must know how I feel. I had a home pregnancy test yesterday and it came out negative but I'm still hoping. Well, I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi chrysa32,

Welcome to FF  

I Hope that Santa brings you the best present ever!    It could still be too early to test so hang on in there till the 27th.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Merry christmas.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi chrysa32 and welcome to ff

Good luck for the 27th and hope u get a  

Hope u find what u r looking for on this site

Kate


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello  and welcome to FF

This must be an exciting and anxious time for you right now. I wish you a lot of luck for the 27th    and hope that you can try to enjoy Christmas day beforehand.

Whilst you're waiting maybe it mightbe of help to check out the 2WW board (2 week-waiters). I will put the link below......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

And if you want some more general fun and distraction check out the Girl and Boy Talk board, lots of fun little games and natters to join in on.

I hope that all your dreams come true


Lou W xxxxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi  

Just wanted to wish you good luck for a bfp on 27th... Enjoy your christmas too      

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi chrisa and welcome to FF!!  I have sent u a pm!!

I wish this Christmas to be the best for u ending with a BFP!!!!!! 

Stella
x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Crisa

Good luck for a   on Dec 27th

Jappa xx


----------



## chrysa32 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello everyone thanks for your support. I just got the results the test came out negative! Better luck next time I guess.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

so sorry to hear your news 

masses of  coming your way

love
suzie xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of hugs.  Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry to hear your news we are all thinking of you


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Crisa
Sorry to hear your news as I am sure this is the hardest part for anyone at FF.
So sending you lots of   and lets hope 2006 is the year for us all !
Katie
x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Chrysa32 Welcome to ff.Sorry you didn't get the result you wanted  . I hope the new year gives you more luck.Thinking of you and dp/dh. Keep you chin up, i know its not easy.Love Melissa***


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi chrysa so sorry to hear that it wasnt postive

Keep your chin up girl and keep trying we are all here for u

Kate xx


----------



## Lindy Lou (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi,

I've been trawling FF for an hour or so wondering whether to join or not  .  I just want to share my experiences with someone and possibly provide some TLC for others in the same position.

Chrysa - it's so difficult sometimes to deal with negative results.  I've had one from a Frozen Embryo Transfer in August and we found out today that our second ICSI attempt has also been unsuccessful (this time was a fresh embryo, too - which I thought might have had a better chance).

I, like you probably, have spent the last few hours in tears in DH's arms but what can you do - you have to do your best to pick yourself up and get on with things (and DH is always so strong for me - I wish he would have a good cry too so that I could feel useful and comfort him!)

Anyway, I am thinking of you and all the others on this site in the same situation.  We hope to try again in April/May/June time.

Lol
Lindy Lou 
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lindy lou

U really should join and stay with us as u will get so much support on here - i know i am no where near the IVF route but hope to get there one day so cant imagine what u have been through but this site has given me so much support and i have found that it takes the pressure off nagging on at my DH.

Good luck for next yr im sure it will all work out and i hope it does.

U sound like u have a good hubby there  

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## jacklyn050 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi

i'm new as well.  have only just been categorised as needing IVF and would really really appreciate any advice from anyone who's started the journey.

Thanks.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jacklyn and welcome to FF

Try the IVF thread on here as they can give u loads of support and advice as what to expect

Good luck in your journey for a baby  

Kate xx


----------

